# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  تبدیل بانک اطلاعاتی تحت داس DATA EASY

## سعید حمیدیانفر

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان و اساتید عزیز 
میخوام این اطلاعات نمونه رو که یک بانک اطلاعاتی dataEase هست به یه فرمت قابل استفاده در ویندوز تبدیل کنم . همه اطلاعات داخل بانک انگلیسی هستند و خدا رو شکر مشکل کاراکتر های فارسی نیست . فقط باید به ویندوز تبدیل بشه .

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

روی اینتر نت هم فقط همینو پیدا کردم که نمایشیه 
http://www.connectease.com/FAQ.ASP
http://www.connectease.com/CIM.asp?p...FQxvTAodRk482g

----------


## rezamim

http://www.altf1.co.uk/datagrab.html

----------


## MM_Mofidi

نسخه فارسی به نام "نما" هست ابزارهای بسیار مناسبی برای export داره و مشکل فارسی را هم حل کرده

----------


## kia1349

مفیدی جان 
باید برنامه ای پیدا کرد یا نوشت که مستقل از محیط dataease بشود فایلها را استخراج و کانورت کرد
وابستگی به dataease برای کانورت خیلی جالب نیست
البته اگر نشود برنامه ای برای اینکار پیدا کرد چاره ای جز استفاده از exporter نما نیست

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

برنامه datagrab که دوستمون آقای معمار زحمتشو کشیدن خیلی جالبه 
ولی تو حجم های بالا و بعضی موارد ایندکسها که من امتحان کردم و اتفاقا بانکهای اطلاعاتی همین نرم افزار نما بود یه مقدار اشکال داره . 
اگه میشد یه جوری استراکچر فایلهای DBM رو بدست بیاریم . کلی از مشکلاتمون حل میشد.

البته این یک قلم دست اساتید بزرگوار مخصوصا آقای توکل که تو زمینه برنامه های سیتمی بیشتر کار کردن رو می بوسه .

----------


## MM_Mofidi

> مفیدی جان 
> باید برنامه ای پیدا کرد یا نوشت که مستقل از محیط dataease بشود فایلها را استخراج و کانورت کرد
> وابستگی به dataease برای کانورت خیلی جالب نیست
> البته اگر نشود برنامه ای برای اینکار پیدا کرد چاره ای جز استفاده از exporter نما نیست


درسته از نظر برنامه نویسی حرف شما کاملا صحیحه ولی زمان و هزینه اجراییش زیاده مخصوصا برای بانکها خاص که تنظیمات و ایندکسهای وابسته اختصاصی دارند. من خیلی اذیت شدم آخر سر دیتا را به یک فایل متنی صادر کردم بعد تبدیل کد پیج بعد import در مجموع سریعتر اتفاق میافته کم دردسر تر هست ضمنا کاربر نهایی هم بیشتر اعتماد میکنه چون خودش دستور جابجایی داده رو دستی و از محیطی که براش آشنا ست میده.البته خود نما(من با 4 کار کردم) امکاناتی برای اجرای یه چیزی مثل dts داره یا batch convert فکر کنم کمک کنه

----------


## kia1349

یکی از دوستان قراره آخرین ورژن stable تحت داس رو برام بفرسته.برسیش میکنم
البته من یه درایور odbc براش پیدا کردم ولی متاسفانه هم قدیمیه و هم نسخه محدود و تریاله

----------

